

The Creativity bundle 12 top Mac apps for $49.99 Ending soon - koutty
http://bundlehunt.com
The Creativity bundle features 12 popular Mac OS X applications and great quality design resources normally valued at over $520 for just $49.99 at 90% discount.<p>There're some great apps here that almost anyone should find tempting including:<p><pre><code>    * - LaunchBar Mac OS X(priced at $35),
    * - ColorSchemer Studio 2 Mac OS X / Win OS (priced at $50),
    * - WriteRoom Mac OS X (priced at $25),
    * - Gomedia Arsenal Vector Collection (priced at $70),
    * - Seamless Studio Mac OS X / Win OS (priced at $49)
    * - Divvy Mac OS X / Win OS (priced at $14),
    * - SmashingMagazine 4 new e-books (priced at $30),
    * - Tumult Hype Mac OS X (priced at $30),
    * - ThemeTrust 3 WordPress themes (User's Choice) (priced at $147)
    * - Xslimmer Mac OS X(priced at $14)
    * - Geomicons Iconset (priced at $16).
    * - TN3 Gallery (priced at $37)
</code></pre>
In all, there are 12 applications and products, all for an amazing price - $49.99.
======
swilam
I really like this fascinating website ! The highly discounted deals and tools
that it provides for designers are really helpful. I will definitely add it to
my favorite bookmarks to keep an eye on in the future.

------
Ahmedraslan
Lucky designers those who have heard about Bundlehunt, it's simply a
"treasure".

